
ReSharper – a tool to develop good habits - bush_dev
http://bush-dev.com/resharper-a-tool-to-develop-good-habits/
======
pjmlp
It also makes Visual Studio unusable in middle range hardware.

Visual Studio 2019 + Roslyn plugins is more than enough.

~~~
non-entity
Hell I have an unnecessarily large amount of memory, and Resharper still slows
down VS

